# Anyone watching Cobra Kai???



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

So, I never thought the wife and I would enjoy the Netflix series, Cobra Kai, as much as we have. It's so funny from the music to the language of the 80's. :lol:

I think the superfans who created the show did an awesome job in flipping the roles of Johnny Lawrence and Danny! Who wouldn't root for someone who drinks Coors Banquet beer. :lol:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, it's pretty decent. I find that the amount of conflict precipitated by lack of normal human communication to be unbelievably convenient for the producers, but I can overlook it. Not everything can be Breaking Bad.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I'm 9 episodes into season 2 and I'm still enjoying it. Definitely consider it to be a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I was going to watch it with the gf but the only karate kid movie she's seen is the one with the girl. So I'll probably watch it solo.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That's too funny I'm watching it with my wife as well. I love the show!


----------

